# Test Drive Unlimited Problem



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

hey all 
Ich habe ein Problem,seit heute habe ich ein Problem mit TDU
Seitdem ich gestern itunes installiert habe,brauch ich auch für meinen iPod habe ich bei TDu keinen sound mehr und das game stürzt nach 5-10 min ab ,mit der Fehlermeldung TDU.eye funzt nicht mehr

Liegt es wirklich an itunes,oder kann es auch einen anderen Grund haben?

danke schon mal im Vorraus

Mfg ATIFan


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit probehalber deinstallieren (also iTunes) und dann wieder installieren. Am Besten den "iTunes Music"-Ordner backupen, sonst passiert nachher was blödes. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Klingt gut,hätte ich vllt. auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Oder direkt radikal mit Systemwiederherstellung auf Tag _"iTunes-1"_.

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

da ich meine Musik  sowieso auf einem USB Stick habe,wär das auch kein Problem,auch wenn ich meine songs dann alle nochmal auf den iPod machen müsste


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Ich musste auch schon öfters iTunes neuinstallieren, aber im Endeffekt hats immer ohne Musikverlust geklappt.

Gruß,
André


P.S.: Habe heute meinen 25€-Gutschein bei iTunes eingelöst, mal überlegen was ich mir so alles kaufe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit iTunes und Spielen keine Probleme, schau doch mal was die Prozesse  so sagen im taskmanager, wenn ich Gridwars(MiniGame) mit ALT+F4 beende, bleibt der Prozess noch aktiv und Alle spiele laufen mit 5-10fps und die Maus spinnt

Ich muss meine iTunes-Karten auch mal einlösen, habe noch 2 15ner


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Hab jtz noch n anderes Problem
Windoof erkennt meine optischen Laufwerke nicht mehr

Im Geräte manager stehen sie noch drin,aber im "Computer" werden sie nich mehr angezeigt und es werden auch keine scheiben mehr gelesen

Verdammt,mittlerweile ärgert´s mich,das ich meine 80 gb Festplatte an meinen Vater abgeschoben habe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal in der Registry:


> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\Class\ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\ 000 (X) *für das entsprechende Laufwerk
> dort alle Einträge zu Lower- und UpperFilter entfernen



_Quelle: Chip_

Hatte bei mir auch geklappt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Code 39 Treiber kann nich geladen werden
Die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich jtz  nach nem Neustart im Gerätemanger


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2009)

Haste schon mal versucht alles zu reinigen und zu updaten, wie iTunes, TDU, Treiber, Windows, usw.
das problem scheint ja immer größer zu werden, wie wäre es mit nach Viren suchen, so wie sich das Prob ausweitet
Windows neu installieren oder Linux raufmachen könnte vllt auch helfen


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab eig kein Virenscanner drauf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht etwas leichtsinnig?

Nun ja, ich würde dir sogar echt raten Vista neuzuinstallieren.

Wenn man es richtig macht dauert es gar nicht so lange.

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Ja,ich weiß,kommt sowieso bald die 7 Beta drauf,oder ne neue Festplatte mit 64 bit Vista,mal ne frage,kann ich games einfach auf ne externe ziehen und wieder von da in eine andere ziehen,oder müsst ich das alles neuinstallieren?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

Problem wären die Reg-Einträge und nicht die Dateien.
Du könntest natürlich ausprobieren einige Reg-Schlüssel zu sichern, aber das wird wohl eh nicht klappen weil du einige nicht finden wirst etc.

Fazit: *Zeit investieren und neuinstallieren und dann komplett Backup vom OS. *


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Thx  ,werd ich wohl nich drum rum kommen


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

aber nicht vergessen die ganzen Savegames zu sichern sonst ist dein Lambo weg


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

Schon gemacht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Januar 2009)

Mein Gott, wie lange habt ihr gebraucht um die Insel zu entdecken? 
Die ist viel zu groß, dieses Inselrennen da um die ganze Insel über fast 200km.  

Gruß,
André


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe es mit meinem off acc in 1 Woche geschafft,so ziemlich jeden Bereich zu entrdecken,aber nich die alle Straßen^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. März 2009)

Ich schreib mal hier wieder was.
Ich hab n anders Problem mein schöner ATIFan22 acc geht nicht mehr,wenn ich start bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung es kann keien Verbindung mit den online server hergestellt werde-_-
Jtz muss ich mich mit nen off acc rumschlagen,aber der bockt nich so viel  wie mein online acc.
Mal ne Frage in was für ner Zeit habt ihr das Inselrennen geschafft,ich habe 41 Minuten gebraucht mit meiner Kawasaki.
Was ich iwie merkwürdig fand ich bin vom Händler direkt zum Renen gesprungen und obwohl das Inselrennen ja eig nur 189 km ist hatte ich am Ende auf dem Tacho knapp über 205,das sind mehr als 15 km mehr,wie kommt´s?


----------



## N1lle (1. März 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in was für ner Zeit habt ihr das Inselrennen geschafft,ich habe 41 Minuten gebraucht mit meiner Kawasaki.
> Was ich iwie merkwürdig fand ich bin vom Händler direkt zum Renen gesprungen und obwohl das Inselrennen ja eig nur 189 km ist hatte ich am Ende auf dem Tacho knapp über 205,das sind mehr als 15 km mehr,wie kommt´s?


 

Vllt schreibt er die KM vom Händler zum Rennen mitdrauf kann ja sein und außerdem is doch egal is nur en Game, aber viel Glück mit deim Acc....


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. März 2009)

Danke,ja ich weiß,finde es aber schon merkwürdig,ich vermute mal die schlangen Linien und so sumieren sich doch ganz schön


----------



## entenpost1 (2. März 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Vllt schreibt er die KM vom Händler zum Rennen mitdrauf kann ja sein und außerdem is doch egal is nur en Game, aber viel Glück mit deim Acc....


nein das is das navi... das gibt dir eine etwas andere strecke an...

meine zeit lag bei 35 min ca...


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. März 2009)

ui respect,welches Fahrzeug hast du benutzt,ich gebe zu ich habe mich einmal gefahren,was aber eher einer mega bremsung entspricht und das zurückfahren auf die normale Strecke,insgesamt vllt. 500 m


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2009)

In 35min einmal rund um die Insel? 
Welchen Cheat hast du denn dafür benutzt?


----------



## CeresPK (2. März 2009)

also ich denke schon das das geht
aber nur mit nem Saleen oder MCLaren F1 LM
denn mit meinem Gallardo LP560 habe ich ca. 43 Minuten gebraucht und da waren viele Unfälle dabei


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. März 2009)

jo,ich hab durch meien verfahren auch 2 min. vllt. verloren,wer perfect ist schafft scher auch unter 35 min


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. März 2009)

der saleen ist viel zu instabil.in jeder zweiten kurve ist bei meinem fahrstil schluss.
ich hab mal ein beweis angehängt was die inseltour betrifft

meine favoriten:

koenigsegg -> tempo
lambo murcielago -> sound und grip
mv augusta -> das feeling onboard mit helm

wie schauts bei euch ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. März 2009)

Mclaren Tempo
enzo Grip 
Saleen accleration,aber das Handling ist mies
Shelby Mustang GT 500 ohne Fahrhilfe feeling.


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2009)

Ich poste dann mal ein Paar Bilder meiner Lieblinge
ICh sage nur soviel: es sind Latinos  (ich weiß das diese Bezeichnung für Italiener falsch ist )

@hempels_sofa
mit was für ner Karre (oder Motorrad) bist die Zeit gefahren
Ich habe für etwa 42minuten und nen paar zerquetschte nen Gallardo SE genommen  (natürlich gepimmt  auf stufe 3)


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. März 2009)

Bin mit meinem murcielago die zeit gefahren. aber morgen wird unter 38min gefahren


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2009)

da ich nicht zu viel OT hier rein bringen will poste ich die Bilder mal hier in diesem Thread der extra für TDU da ist
Ich glaube der müsste mal in Sammelthread umbenannt werden oder ich mach einen für TDU2 wenn es den noch nicht gibt


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. März 2009)

Ich hab mittlerweile auf mein off acc,nen Enzo


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. März 2009)

Is doch net schwer bei TDU diese zeiten hinzubekommen!! selbst ohne fahrhilfen dann muss man in Kurven weniger lenken!!


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. März 2009)

Wär fährt denn schon mit Fahrhilfen? Ich nur mit meiner Corvette oder nen saleen,die gehen dadurch wesentlich besser zu fahren sont fahre ich eig ohne


----------

